# Ten Worst Automobiles Today



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/?p=2615

clever and pretty much on target



> The Truth About Cars 2006 Ten Worst Automobiles Today (TWAT) Awards
> 
> 10. Chevrolet Aveo Chevy likes to tout the Aveo as the "lowest-priced [new] car in America." In spite of their warning "content may vary," it's easy to see how they achieved that goal. From the hollow-sounding doors, bargain-basement plastics and skinny tires to the coarse-sounding engine that strains when faced with even the slightest incline, it exudes "cheap" from every ounce of its being. The Aveo also refutes the smart shopper's mantra "you get what you pay for." In the case of this captive Korean import, you pay little and get even less. - FW
> 
> ...


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I love how this writer bashes cars.........it's an art form.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Number 8 seems to be the best form of his art.:thumbup:


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

lol i like 8 too.


----------



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

Not surprisingly, 9 out the 10 worst cars are american.

Still, they expect Bush to throw them a lifeline as if getting federal aid was going to change the quality of their cars. I guess the over 1 million a year salaries of top execs of Ford, GM and such are well justified.


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

TDT said:


> Not surprisingly, 9 out the 10 worst cars are american.
> 
> Still, they expect Bush to throw them a lifeline as if getting federal aid was going to change the quality of their cars. I guess the over 1 million a year salaries of top execs of Ford, GM and such are well justified.


Click here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saab_9-7X

and go back and forth between the various re-badged versions. It's really all you need to know about what's wrong with the US auto industry.


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

Here's something you need to realize about GM.

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/?p=2656

That, and TAC is PRREEETTYY far over on the import loving side of the scale.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

I wish he'd tell us how he thinks.  :rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

wingspan said:


> I wish he'd tell us how he thinks.  :rofl:


You're not going to bash him for not offering constructive suggestions?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

> Saab 9-7x The Saab 9-7X is a Chevy Trailblazer with the ignition key between the seats


LMFAO!

Oh and i've knowen for years americans can't build cars,sorry i i offend any one.


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

That's pretty harsh for the Compass. It looks like a good deal from here (with the diesel engine)


----------



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

I am telling you man, pretty soon american carmakers will be relegated to a small niche.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

TDT said:


> I am telling you man, pretty soon american carmakers will be relegated to a small niche.


Fleet sales help them big time. It's quite tough to get a japanese or euro rental. I rent all the time and mostly i'm stuck with Chevys, Mopars and once-in-awhile get a Ford. I said get as a Fusion is at least more fun than anything I end up renting with a GM/Mopar tag.


----------



## theslik1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yukotahoburbelade = Classic


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> I said get as a Fusion is at least more fun than anything I end up renting with a GM/Mopar tag.


Yea the Fusion we got as a loaner/rental wasn't too bad. The base automatic transmission wasn't good though, ours wasn't the V6 version with a 6-AT. I say give the domestic companies credit when they put effort into something.........the media LOVES to bash the domestics and glorifies Toyota as if they made the Ultimate Driving Machines.


----------



## SharkD (May 4, 2004)

Why isn't the VW New Beetle on that list? What a POS.


----------



## windnsea00 (Feb 13, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> Fleet sales help them big time. It's quite tough to get a japanese or euro rental. I rent all the time and mostly i'm stuck with Chevys, Mopars and once-in-awhile get a Ford. I said get as a Fusion is at least more fun than anything I end up renting with a GM/Mopar tag.


Fleet sales are not profitable though. It just covers their overheard for the short term, that's why the big 3 are looking to cut back on the "turnback" models in car rental.


----------



## straightnochase (Oct 12, 2006)

I got an upgrade and rented a Chrysler 300 when I found out that I was getting a Ford Taurus. I'm so underwhelmed by the car. It's so depressing that we can't build decent cars any more. What a piece of junk. Whose fault is it? It ain't mine.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Yea the Fusion we got as a loaner/rental wasn't too bad. The base automatic transmission wasn't good though, ours wasn't the V6 version with a 6-AT. I say give the domestic companies credit when they put effort into something.........the media LOVES to bash the domestics and glorifies Toyota as if they made the Ultimate Driving Machines.


Just this past weekend I had a Fusion as a rental. The handling was pretty nice - lots of understeer, though still pretty good - but many that tranny sucked the big one.


----------



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> Fleet sales help them big time. It's quite tough to get a japanese or euro rental. I rent all the time and mostly i'm stuck with Chevys, Mopars and once-in-awhile get a Ford. I said get as a Fusion is at least more fun than anything I end up renting with a GM/Mopar tag.


Hell, what I wouldn't give to be able to rent just a VW Golf or a Mini. The last american-made minivan I rented almost crashed as I was passing a car due to the boat-like stability and almost uncontrollable handling. It seemed more like a sailboat than a car. Death to all american cars!!


----------



## IzzyX5 (Aug 28, 2006)

TDT said:


> It seemed more like a sailboat than a car. Death to all american cars!!


Hope i dont offen anyone but,

It seems like the only thing keeping these american car companies alive are rental companies and middle americans who wont buy anything else other then american $hit...  small joke me and my friends have


----------

